# KitchenAid Grinder Problem



## daveomak (Feb 27, 2011)

While grinding pork for andouille, the grinder gear box blew. The unit is was a KitchenAid Professional 6 model. 525 watt.

I found shaved ice jammed in the grinder. Had to have come from the meat. I just did not imagine this would happen.

I am passing this on as a valuable lesson I learned and a warning to others.

PS....The mixer will still make COOKIES !!!

Has anyone had experience with KitchenAid Customer Service? Who to contact etc? Thanks Dave


----------



## aeroforce100 (Feb 27, 2011)

.

WOW!  Never heard of that happening before!  Hope KitchenAid does you right.  However, now would be a good time to get a grinder.  Gander Mountain has their #5 on sale for  under $50.00


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 27, 2011)

I have heard tales in some of the cooking groups that the newer KAs aren't what they used to be.

Yours have plastic gears??

  Craig


----------



## daveomak (Feb 27, 2011)

It has all metal gears. Steel and brass. Brass bushings and ball bearings in a cage. Must have 300:1 reduction.

All of that is in a plastic/bakelite housing.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 27, 2011)

How old is it?? The warranty is one year..

 I saw some posts somewhere on goole that said they will fix after expiration if you persist.

 Good luck

  Craig


----------



## daveomak (Feb 27, 2011)

Craig, Thanks. I just e-mailed KA and will start a dialog.


----------



## jirodriguez (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah.... the KA grinders really are not meant for doing more than a pound or two of meat, they just don't hold up to large batches.... and then the wife is pissed that you broke her KA... lol. Best to get a dedicated meat grinder. Good luck with the repair!


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 27, 2011)

Keep us posted on the KA customer service - we have the heavy duty unit and have done a lot of sausage but I have been looking for a grinder for a while now


----------



## chefrob (Feb 27, 2011)

so is the grinder or mixer blown..........i'm confused..........again..................as usual..........it' a persistent condition...........


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 27, 2011)

chefrob said:


> so is the grinder or mixer blown..........i'm confused..........again..................as usual..........it' a persistent condition...........


I am always happy to know I have company in the throes of confusion.

 The mixer exploded.  The grinder driver section.

The grinder fits in the top front.

 Hope this helps.....

 Craig


----------



## daveomak (Feb 27, 2011)

[*]
(so is the grinder or mixer blown..........i'm confused..........again..................as usual..........it' a persistent condition...........)

-

-

-

Chef Rob, The gear case housing on top of the mixer let go. The mixer still will turn the utensils in the bowl. The drive mechanism that comes out of the front of the mixer won't turn. That is the unit that grates cheese, grinds meats, peels and seeds tomatoes etc. The attachments are still OK. No place to plug them in and run them.

It still makes cookies !!!. Not all is lost.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 27, 2011)

call 'em and give'em chit!


----------



## nwdave (Feb 27, 2011)

Uh, you didn't perhance happen to buy this from Costco, did you?  If KA didn't intend for the mixer to be able to grind, they shouldn't sell a grinder attachment.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 27, 2011)

When Kitchen Aid was still made by Hobart they had heavier machines,  Now they are made by Whirlpool  ...


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 28, 2011)

I guess ours is the old one made by Hobart, it's about 25 years old & we've never had a problem with it. It really gets a lot of use.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 28, 2011)

Not sure how old the one I got off ebay is.

It's kinda noisey but grinds meat just fine.

Never done more than 5 pounds at once.

I might look inside.....

  Craig


----------



## daveomak (Mar 1, 2011)

KitchenAid replied today about my dilema. Basically it was "look in the phone" book for a small appliance repair center.

I found parts for $56 incl. ship @ replacement parts store.  Those guys were very helpful. They have parts for lots of stuff.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 1, 2011)

bump


----------



## daveomak (Mar 1, 2011)

bump


----------

